# Comment créer dossier racine DCMI?



## stéphane83 (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir comment créer un dossier racine avec l'utilitaire de disque en fat 32.
Merci!


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2012)

Hello

c'est quoi DMCI 

que cherches tu à obtenir exactement ? 

l'utilitaire de disque ne sert pas à celà; ne peux tu pas créer de dossier via le finder ? 

ou alors je n'ai pas du tout compris ta requête 

à+


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Février 2012)

Lu sur un forum : ( afin de transférer des fichiers vidéos et photos depuis un clé USB )
On peut transferer des photos depuis une clé USB en creant un dossier nommé DCIM dans lequel on aura mis les photos . Grace à cela la clé sera reconnue par l'ipad comme un appareil photo.
Note: Apparement il y a une limtation car j'ai essayé et cela fonctionne bien avec ma clé de 8gb corsair mais pas avec ma 16gb gt !..(mssg erreur :"le peripherique usb connecté requiert trop de puissance" )
Salutations


----------

